# New To Oscars



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, I am currently in the possession of two beautiful tiger oscars that have been growing up together. Someone had them in a 90 with smaller fish and they were eating them and then they were temporarily in a 20 gallon and some larger convicts were picking on them. Their owner was going to take one back to the LFS but when I told her I was interested in them she brought them for a two hour drive to my home. The pail got dumped over in her car and the water had to be replaced. After all they have been through they are now safe in my 55 gallon temporarily until I can get a larger tank set up for them. These fish swim side by side rubbing up against each other at times. They will lay practicly on top of each other on the bottom of tank. There has been some lip locking but it doesn't really seem like aggression. Also sometimes one of them shimmies his tail a bit. They seem like they are in love. What do you think? Could this possibly be a mating ritual. Not sure if it's ok to post a video here but here they are their first day in their new tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sure sounds like a "pair" to me ,keep the temps cool to prevent spawning, a 55 is no place for oscars to spawn, it could get ugly!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wwow lucky a pair maybe,... get a big tank and try to breed them  hey splash do i know you form some were lol whats up


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had to turn up temp to do salt treatment for ich. I saw a couple of spots on them last nite. They are otherwise doing well swimming along side the other fish. They are swimming around calmly, probably happy to have a little space. :fish:


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

OK today they tore up all the fake plants. Should I be worried? :?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nah, that's what they do. That's typical oscar behavior  Gotta love em 8)


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

yea thats why people do a bare tank most of the time with just substrate


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

OK Fish Guy now I have a really big problem. It's time to clean the tank and I am scared to stick my hand in there. They almost took my finger off when I was trying to feed them. :?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: I love it! You've got to just go in with confidence, armed with your siphon... anyone gets too close and WHAM.... Just kidding. If you were to go in nice and slow they might get curious, but if you just jump right into it and stick your whole arm in there they'll see just how big you really are :lol:

Let us know how it goes :lol:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

and do not worry splash it will not hurt that much it will be a test bite


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks I now only have 2 fingers and a thumb on my right hand.  Just kidding!!My boy friend stuck his hand in there. You were right they ignored him. :roll: I will share one of my new pics with you so you can see first hand the africans and the oscars swimming together. The oscars being in the tank for some reason encouarged the africans to come out of hiding and swim in the tank for some reason with them. :fish: I am not recomending anyone else do this.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

How are those Kenyi doing?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice tiger oscars---good job on nabbing them up and giving them a good home!
About how big would you say they are now? I would love to see that video of yours. Somehow just the .jpg image got posted, so I'd appreciate it if you'd post us another link for the video (direct URL would be easiest). Thanks! :wink:

Whenever I stick my hands in the tank, I do pretty much exactly what TFG suggested.
I just quickly stick my whole arm in there so the 'big guys' see that it isn't food. Anyone looking curious enough to where they might strike gets a swift 'shooing away' with my closed fist. Mostly they know better than to bother with me as I'm cleaning up after them. I've let my oscar 'bite' my finger on a few occasions by sticking it down through a little hole near the back of the canopy, but it didn't really feel like much at all.

Makes me wonder whether or not he's actually been 'trying' to 'bite' me whenever I've done that. I've heard people saying their oscar's have drawn blood by doing this, but I just can't see how it's possible based on my firsthand experiences. Maybe my Triton knows better than to bite the hand that feeds him... :roll: :lol:

BV


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

This video was taken right after I put them in the tank. I will make another one now. I found out they bite when I was trying to position there food above water. One of them jumped up and bit my finger. The little buggers jump pretty high. My back is to them when I am on the computer and every now and then they jump and splash to get my attention. At first they swam away when I would come up to tank. Now they look at me through the glass and move their mothes like they are yelling get over here and play with us.
Fish Guy the kenyi and auratus are doing great. They usually swim with the oscars. Befor they just hid in the cave. This combination is working for me but I wouldn't normally suggest it to anyone. The oscars are acting like dither fish to the africans but there is not any fin nipping at this time.


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry by I have tried several times to post video but it is not working on this site and I am not sure why. When I preview it it works but as soon as I submit it it no longer works. Works fine on other forms. Am I being blocked from posting videos? :dancing:


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure why video is not working. Sorry for all the posts fishguy. It works when I preview it but it doesn't work once I hit submit.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I can't get the link and a thumb to work either, here's the link

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii21 ... V03693.flv


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Found the problem, I think. Photobucket video thumbnails are so big that this forum resizes them down to 505px, the original image is 528px, this automatically makes the thumbnail here turn into a link for the original image and overrides the video link.


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Jeff! http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii21 ... V03694.flv This is one that has more light, I put a lego boat in the water for them to play with. opcorn:


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

http://s265.photobu







cket.com/albums/ii213/Solash/?action=tageditmany
Is this some kind of mating ritual? I took most of the rocks out of tank and put a lighter backround on, to give the oscars more room.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I see eggs in your future


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gee Fish Guy I didn't know you were psycic. :? If they spawn while I am in Victoria will the africans eat the eggs?


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Splash55 said:


> Gee Fish Guy I didn't know you were psycic. :? If they spawn while I am in Victoria will the africans eat the eggs?


Yes, or they will...


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Fixed the link for ya.

Wow, that first shot is, well, awesome!


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I don't whether is me but those oscars sure look hungry..... 

haha nah they are stunning


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks! I am back from holidays now and think I should start a new thread. Too many mistakes on this one posting. Title Oscars round two. :fish:


----------

